# segregación de residuos



## beatauro

Hi!

Can you please help me with the expression "segregación de residuos"? It is included in the following sentece under the heading "Política Ambiental":
"_Adquirir un compromiso de mejora continua en la segregación de residuos, el consumo de recursos naturales, la contaminación del medio ambiente y en todas las actividades que llevan a cabo en el desarrollo de su actividad."_

This is my try:
"To make a commitment of continuing improvement regarding waste secretion, use of natural resources, environmental contamination and all the activities related to the work that is carried out."
 
It sounds very literal and still I am not sure about "waste secretion". Any ideas will be truly appreciated. 
 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris K

Tal vez waste management / waste removal.


----------



## beatauro

Gracias de nuevo Chris


----------



## worldview

En mi opinión,  "  segregation of waste " es mas correcto.

Vea ese enlace

http://www.namainsa.es/opr/cas/guia/obli_segre.htm

Ciao


----------



## beatauro

Gracias por tu ayuda Worldview


----------



## vicdark

También puedes decir "*waste separation*"


----------



## 0scar

La versión castellana es muy "bizzara", _segregación _debería reservarse para otra cosa, como _segregación _racial, no para hablar de la basura. Debería decir _separación de residuos, _como es habitual.


----------



## worldview

0scar said:


> La versión castellana es muy "bizzara", _segregación _debería reservarse para otra cosa, como _segregación _racial, no para hablar de la basura. Debería decir _separación de residuos, _como es habitual.



Oscar ,

Podria recomendarte de teclear " segregación de residuos " en Google.
Encontraras muchos resultados que se referien al asunto en cuestión.

Ciao


----------



## 0scar

@Worldview
Yo podria sugerirte que entiendas lo que quiere decir "*debería *reservarse para otra cosa"

BTW, lo había hecho ya, para ver que tan difundido está el feo uso de esta palabra en relación con la basura.

"segregación de residuos" = 6000 veces 
"separación de residuos"=155000 veces

Podría ser peor. 

Saludos


----------



## worldview

Oscar,

Tienes razon de decir que " segregación " y " seperación "  son sinonimos en español ademas que en inglés aunque en este caso lo que estamos buscando es el traducción mas exacto del original. Si dijéramos  " seperation " en vez de " segregation " eso 
seria un innecesario modificación porque en inglés es aceptable de decir " waste segregation "  o "  waste separation " .  

Any more on this is a " waste of time "

Ciao


----------



## beatauro

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones. Es verdad que el original es muy bizarre, como dice Óscar. Nunca había oído esa expresión antes y es muy chocante la colocación. Me las estoy viendo y deseando para traducir esta página web con esos términos  

Muchísimas gracias a todos de nuevo por vuestras valiosas opiniones y vuestro tiempo. It is highly appreciated


----------

